# MSc in Software Engineering and Database Technologies?



## andycole (17 Feb 2009)

Hi - 

I am looking for opinion / feedback from anyone who has studied the MSc Software Engineering and Databases Development (Distance Learning Programme) via NUI Galway and Regis University U.S.A. Its a two year programme and its takes 10 Modules total including Thesis which can be Theory based or Technical.

This programme was called MSc Software and Information Systems.
I like the Core Modules, Databases as its core which is what I am interested in myself. I have'nt seen this type of choices in any other part-time MSc's - I don't want to study Mangement type modules - in comparision to the Msc Management of Information Systems with Trinity College Dublin. The UCD MSc's timetables don't look suitable for me.

However I am wondering about the quality/ease of learning from the Course Textbooks and Teaching Quality that is part of this programme. How do employers feel about this programme as compared to a traditional part-time programme.


----------



## andycole (23 Feb 2009)

Hi folks - 

I just read a similar thread with regard to studying an MBA. Again similar to this programme that I am looking at - there are options to study via Distance Learning and Online - Open University etc..
Can I ask if anyone can give me any feedback about this programme that is available via NUI Galway and Regis University in the U.S.
Here is the link:
[broken link removed]

Again I have studied the BSc Information Systems Evening programme in Trinity College Dublin. And TCD do have a follow on programme MSc Management Information Systems.

But the modules especially the Database Modules are what I am attracted to on the NUI programme. The TCD programme looks very management intensive which would not appeal as much. I would prefer to study technical skills.


----------



## Luca1 (24 Apr 2009)

Hi there,

Have you received any info or feedback on this course?

I am also interested in possibly pursuing this Masters program and am looking for advice regarding the online delivery and course content.

My undergrad degree is in Business with Information Systems Management, so I am looking to do a postgrad with more technical content. This one looks to fit the bill, but I would like to hear from some past pupils before committing to it.


----------



## andycole (27 Apr 2009)

No feeback from here yet - 
But I did read through the NUI Galway website and emailed them also - 
One thing I forgot to ask is the if the programme has the traditional pause during the summer months or is it a continual study throughout the summer months as well.
Also it is 100% delivery online - with the student just requiring broadband connection with internet browser. So no software installations are needed on the pc you will be using - sql, c, java, etc..


----------



## Luca1 (27 Apr 2009)

Hi-

It does sound interesting!

I checked out the Regis University website and Google'd some reviews of the college. Seems to have a good reputation.

In reponse to your question; "How do employers feel about this programme as compared to a traditional part-time programme. " 
I would suggest that any Masters degree from NUI Galway would be well respected. 
I studied my degree via distance learning and was happy with the experience. You need to be a bit more disciplined alright but you get used to it pretty quickly.  

Keep updating this thread if you get any more info and I will do likewise.


----------



## gearoid (27 Apr 2009)

Hi
I've worked in database development since the mid-1990s, IT and commercial programming since the early 1990s, since 1996 I've worked 10 years as an Oracle developer and three years Java/web development.

I had a look at the course content of the NUIG course. It is a curate's egg, some ancient and to me inappropriate content, and some content which is up to date but not very well explained.

To me the core of what you're taught should be.

Software Methodology - old fashioned modular system development, information hiding etc., Object Orientation, and SOA 
Java - frontend and application development
Oracle - database and middle-tier
Linux/Unix - OS level
XML and XML Schemas, SOAP - messaging, complex data representation and means of communication/transmission of data.

Java is an excellent teaching language and it would be fine to move to C-sharp from there if you wanted to move to Microsoftland.

But why oh why and sorry for the CAPS but

WHAT IS C DOING ON A COURSE IN 2009????????

It is a language from 1970 with very little current application and it doesn't teach either current skills or modern software design methods. It is a bad choice to equip you for application development. Question them about it before you take the course.

Look up monster.ie to see where current jobs are, though there aren't many right now!

If you're interested in good content on Oracle start with http://otn.oracle.com. Get the Oracle 10g or 11g concepts manual and start reading!! You can download and install the database from there and all their content is freely available.


----------



## cerberos (27 Apr 2009)

http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html


Dont write of C !!


----------



## newirishman (27 Apr 2009)

gearoid,

This is a MSc not a software development training course or database administration course. Believe or not, but C is still one of the most important programming languages out there. And one of the nicest if you want to teach software development and programming language theory.

andycole,

An MSc is usually more theoretical, which (in my opinion) is absolutely vital for any software developer. Of course, experience absolutely important if you want to work in industry, but without the theoretical foundation there is a huge gap.


----------



## z109 (27 Apr 2009)

gearoid - there is more to life than new code... 95+% of all the software requirements of all the businesses in the world have already been written. They all have value (both business and monetized) and many need to be maintained/updated. I work in a fifty year old language on a forty-plus year old application system and have done so for the last nineteen years...


----------



## picene (27 Apr 2009)

i don;t post often but 





> It is a language from 1970 with very little current application


has got to be one of the worse posts ever.

Nearly all Operatin Systems are written in C, Nearly all embedded systems written in C including mobile phone systems ,gps, hospital equipment, lifts, engine managements systesm etc I could go on for hours.

The vast majority of real world systems are in C or C++ including your Oracle Database.

C gives a good grounding in programm methodologies and an understand of what is happening in your 4gl


----------



## gearoid (27 Apr 2009)

I accept that not everyone works on the most up to date technologies but C doesn't give you a good grounding in software engineering techniques. It is not a good teaching language. The fact that it is being taught to me is wrong. If you want to go for an old teaching language then why not Modula-2 or Ada. These are 80s languages that teach proper approaches to design. Learning obscure sprintf and struct syntax to me is not equipping you for modern programming. I learned C and Cobol and Fortran in my time. I've been a commercial C programmer. I don't think it fits a modern IT course and it won't give you an edge in a brutal jobs market.

If I was paying top dollar to do a course I would expect something a little more up to date.

I know that Cobol, Mumps and many other older languages still have their place but I wouldn't necessary advise anyone coming into the industry to learn them. I know a number of Cobol programmers who couldn't get jobs after Y2K and left. Don't learn the niche or stagnant technology if you can help it.

I suggested a valid curriculum, why not give it a shot yourself yoganmahew?


----------



## gearoid (27 Apr 2009)

Just spotted the comments above. C++ fine as a teaching language but not C. Don't forget your also teaching software engineering. I don't think it is a good teaching language certainly if it is the main means of teaching 3GL


----------



## z109 (27 Apr 2009)

I work on the fastest transaction processing system known to man. I am quite happy, thank you very much. You stick with your boy racer cars with their show spoilers and their extra-loud exhausts. I'll stick to my F1...


----------



## andycole (28 Apr 2009)

Hi - thanks for all the replies - interesting comments about C being taught as part of the Curriculum on this MSc. And I am disappointed to see it in the Curriculum because in my BSc Information Systems I studied C - so would not really like to do so again for a MSc. 

However I am in a bit of a difficult situation - at the moment I have just entered a IT Analyst Programmer position whcih involves SQL workload. 
I have noted the MSc Software Engineering with DCU - the new MSc Computer Science, Negotiated Contract with UCD - but still feel that the typical modules that are covered with these MSc's are too advanced for me. So I am thinking that this MSc - its structure, would be a good step to future study of either the DCU or UCD MSc's.

One other MSc option that I have looked at is the MSc Management Information Systems with TCD. This is the follow on programme from my own BSc programme that I studied with TCD. But unfortunately this programme with TCD is "management" focused - from my point of view I would not require this type of education at this stage of my career.

Geraroid - thanks for that link to the Oracle material. I will look at that.

Also see the story that was on the Guardian Newspaper last week - it was a story about the extent of Cobol in Business System in the UK. I think a figure of 80% > was mentioned - one of the good points mentioned from the Management point of view - "they found that it is a very readable language, someone can go back to and review the lines of code and still find it easy to understand despite a period of 20 years or more"
And if a person will travel a wage of £80,000 or more is possible!


----------

